
Replica Race Cars in Ford vs. Ferrari - beat
https://www.latimes.com/business/story/2019-11-07/those-classic-shelby-race-cars-in-ford-v-ferrari-arent-what-they-seem
======
beat
I was wondering how they did this, since the original Ford GT40s and Shelby
Cobras are worth millions, and shooting would probably cause a lot of wear and
tear. I figured they'd be doing fiberglass replicas on modern chassis and
drivetrains. I had no idea there was a business in period-correct clones!

That must have been bonkers for shooting. Those old race cars were
_dangerous_. Drivers used to get killed all the time.

